# You might be a soaper if:



## Missjulesdid (Apr 9, 2008)

My apologies to Jeff Foxworthy


You might be a soaper if you have 50 pounds of tallow in your fridge.... and if you took a gallon of milk out of your fridge and placed in your toilet tank to keep it cool in order to make room for that tallow, you might be a REDNECK soaper. 

If you have a $300.00 mixer but find you have to stir your cakes by hand you might be a soaper.

If your lemonade pitcher is labled "Toxic, if you drink this you will surely die" you might be a soaper

If all your measuring cups, crock pots, stock pots and spoons are also labled "Toxic, use this and you will surely die" You might be a soaper

If while watching Fight Club you wondered what the SAP value was for Brad's choice of Fat, you might be a soaper.

If while watching Fight Club, you found Brad Pitt's choice of Fat to be far less disturbing than the fact that he was skimming off the precious glycerin, you might be a soaper. 

If you have ever refered to yourself as "Lye Eye" on an internet forum you might be a soaper.

If your house smells like chocolate-raspberry-sea glass-monkey farts you might be a soaper

If you hear the phrase "tongue zap test" and you DON'T think 9volt battery, well, you might be a soaper


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 9, 2008)

....hanging my head......I'm a soaper. :roll:   Although I never heard of the movie Fight Club, now that I make soaps everyone asks me if I have.  lol.    I had never seen Ghost either and when I started pottery everyone kept asking if Patrick Swayze showed up when I was throwing......after about 4 years being asked that, I finally watched the movie.  And no, dang it, he never has shown up while I am playing in the mud.  geesh.  k


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

You know your a soaper when your at the grocery store and you go down the cake aisle looking at all of the oils before food you need.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 9, 2008)

when you have more than 1 bar of soap next to each sink and in the shower you MIGHT be a soaper....when you reach 10 bars in the shower you KNOW you are a soaper....


----------



## chrisinflorida (Apr 9, 2008)

When you go to Sam's Club and have less money to spend on food because you need to get more olive oil.    

Chris


----------



## coral (Apr 10, 2008)

When you go shopping and every conceivable plastic item you see could make for an interesting  mould shape.


----------



## Woodi (Apr 12, 2008)

haha, these are all so good. I've got one:

you might be a soaper if.... you buy cookies for the neat packaging, then throw away the cookies to use the package as a mold. <guilty> :roll:


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 12, 2008)

you might be a soaper if your wedding registry includes items for soapmaking....


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You might be a red-neck soapier if you steal your neighbors goat to make soap; not to drink it or use it in cooking.

From the mind of a GM soap maker, of course!  

Paul


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 13, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> You might be a red-neck soapier if you steal your neighbors goat to make soap; not to drink it or use it in cooking.
> 
> From the mind of a GM soap maker, of course!
> 
> Paul



or do other inappropriate things with the goat.... :shock:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 13, 2008)

WilsonFamilyPicnic said:
			
		

> Soapmaker Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my! :shock:  Now get your mind out of the goat gutter!


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 13, 2008)

Wilson....you little devil you :twisted:   Okay, it did cross my mind too.  k


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 14, 2008)

c'mon you set me up for that one paul!


----------



## retropants (Apr 14, 2008)

you might be a soaper if you go to the supermarket and buy 1lb vegetable shortening, 2 litres of rapeseed oil (in case they don't restock it) 1/2 litre grapeseed oil, 250 ml rice bran oil, 250ml hemp oil and a packet of polos.


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 20, 2008)

If you have ever purposely gotten dirty just to have an excuse to take a shower, you might be a soaper

If you won't double a batch of brownies without first running it through soapcalc, you might be a soaper

If the UPS man hates you, you might be a soaper.

If you understand this: Use .5oz eo ppo in rtcp, but in hp use .3oz eo ppo, you might be a soaper.


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 22, 2008)

You might be becoming a soaper if:

You wonder why everyone in the store is staring at you until you realize you've left the house with safety goggles on your head.

You are anxiously awaiting your tax rebate check to  hit the bank so you can buy the things you want to try and not just the things you can currently afford. (My soaps are the wrong colors in regards to the way they smell because I had to buy coloring locally.. Think orange swirled lemon meringue.)


----------



## Martin (Apr 22, 2008)

You might be a up and coming soaper if: You go over to the new house they are building and go thru the dumpster to get wood for molds and 3" pvc pipe for round molds   (ask me how I know this  )

Sonja


----------



## Sagebrush (Feb 20, 2014)

This is a VERY old thread, but I think it deserves some revival...

You might be a soaper if...you're browsing Twitter and see a giant slab of smoked cocoa espresso rubbed bacon and think it's a picture of someone's freshly unmolded soap


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 20, 2014)

you might be a soaper when your SO is making lunch and while emptying a box of crackers says, "this box might make a good soap mold".

I am so glad you revived this thread as I had no idea where to share that!


----------



## Sagebrush (Feb 20, 2014)

Excellent, jules92207! Glad I could help  I figured that the rest of us could also get a good laugh from the previous posts


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 20, 2014)

um yes, your post was so right on!!!


----------

